# Important: Most Store-bought Honey is NOT Honey!



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought this was important enough to pass along here.  Apparently, most honey tested in stores in the USA is ultra-processed to remove pollen, which means it cannot be tested to determine origin.  It is assumed by experts in the field that honey which has had its background obscured is illegal Chinese or Indian honey with contaminants such as anti-biotics and heavy metal toxins.  The FDA flat-out states that ultra-processed honey is not honey.  It can be watered down or even replaced with sugar.  All of the honey tested at local farmer's markets was in fact honey.  I know we'll be buying all our honey at the farmer's market from local beekeepers in the future.

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2011/11/tests-show-most-store-honey-isnt-honey/



> Food Policy & Law
> Tests Show Most Store Honey Isn't Honey
> Ultra-filtering Removes Pollen, Hides Honey Origins
> by Andrew Schneider | Nov 07, 2011
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2011)

Surprised to see Wegmans on the list. I suspect they'll make some changes shortly.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 12, 2011)

Good info!


----------



## rainesr (Nov 12, 2011)

I used to raise bees a child with my Grandfather, we used cheese cloth to filter out debris. I luckly have a friend in my area that gives me a giant jar of his honey every year, it is very tasty.

I am starting a hive next summer now that I have access to land. 

~Rob


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 12, 2011)

Filtered is common.  Ultra-filtered is not; it removes not just debris but pollen, which removes the ability to forensically determine where the honey comes from.  It also costs a lot of money to do, which means that producers would not do it if they did not have a good reason to do so.  They claim (according to the article) that they do it because consumers demand clear honey and also to increase shelf life.  

However, the FDA states flat-out that ultra-filtered honey IS NOT HONEY.  It does not meet the requirements, it is not honey, and it is illegal; but they do not test it.  The article further states that ultra-filtered honey is injected with water and diluted with sugar; so it's not even foreign honey, it may not be honey at all, but sugar water.  Furthermore, China has been caught importing honey into the USA via third-party nations after relabeling; ultra-filtering means we can't prove it is Chinese in origin because the pollen is gone; but Chinese and Indian honey may contain large amounts of antibiotics and heavy-metal toxins.

So bottom line; if it does not bother you to eat sugar water that may or may not have Chinese antibiotics and heavy-metal toxins in it, go for it.  I don't care to eat that crap; I'll buy local honey from local beekeepers; there are plenty in Michigan.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 12, 2011)

I use Agave Nectar. I don't like bees, so they can keep their honey.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 12, 2011)

I buy a product from Wegmans called "Really Raw Honey" from the health food section. "Hive to jar". Maybe not for everyone, but it is a great product.

"Really Raw Honey is a totally unprocessed whole food, that is never heated or strained, and contains all the pollen, propolis, vitamins, enzymes and trace minerals the bee's put into it. Creamy, smooth and spreadable, Really Raw Honey is more solid than liquid and each jar is capped with crunchy bits of honeycomb, pollen and propolis. Really Raw Honey is certified pesticide-free by an independent lab; the taste is utterly extraordinary! 

We use goldenrod and aster nectar and our cold packing process to produce our creamy, crystalline texture and rich, full-bodied flavor. This fall the Aster plant bloomed in abundance, and the bees foraged enthusiastically. Aster causes the honey to crystallize firm and smooth. If you would like to soften your honey, place the jar in warm water or leave in a warm room - this will not cause any loss of enzymes or other healthful properties in the honey!

When you open the jar, you'll see the honey "cappings". Crunchy bits of honeycomb, pollen and propolis in hues of brown, gold and amber. These nutrient-rich Crown Jewels of Really Raw Honey can be chewed just like gum."​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2011)

"Really Raw Honey" is awesome stuff.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 13, 2011)

I wonder how many other products are like this?

IMO, it's an argument to shop local for as many products as you can.  When the source of production is close, as in neighborly, there's much less incentive and ability to rip people off.

Hawaii has great honey, btw.  We have so many different kinds of flowers, that often our local honey takes on some pretty exotic flavors.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 13, 2011)

Local honey *may* have an additional advantage; some say that eating honey produced by local bees may help to reduce allergic responses some have to local pollens and things floating around in the air.  I can't say it's true, but there are some who believe this.


----------



## Steve (Nov 14, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Local honey *may* have an additional advantage; some say that eating honey produced by local bees may help to reduce allergic responses some have to local pollens and things floating around in the air.  I can't say it's true, but there are some who believe this.


I believe it's true.  I wouldn't say it's dramatic, but my hayfever has improved considerably over the 20 years I've been eating local honey.  

Thanks for the heads up.  Great article.  Alarming, but good to know!


----------



## Indagator (Jan 7, 2012)

Just like my milk, which I buy raw straight from a dairy farmer, I get my honey directly from an apiary and its entirely natural. One of the benefits of settling down in a rural area!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 7, 2012)

Indagator said:


> Just like my milk, which I buy raw straight from a dairy farmer, I get my honey directly from an apiary and its entirely natural. One of the benefits of settling down in a rural area!



The difference being that one is legal and one is not. I'm not judging or saying that raw milk should or should not be legal; just noting that currently, it's against the law to buy or sell unpasteurized milk.  I'd be careful saying that in public if I were you.


----------



## Indagator (Jan 7, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The difference being that one is legal and one is not. I'm not judging or saying that raw milk should or should not be legal; just noting that currently, it's against the law to buy or sell unpasteurized milk.  I'd be careful saying that in public if I were you.



Oh, no it's legit where I am currently situated. I didn't know it was illegal in some areas.

Of course, certain laws like that can sometimes be worked around by bartering as well... although I wouldn't recommend or advise trying to flout the law!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 7, 2012)

Indagator said:


> Oh, no it's legit where I am currently situated. I didn't know it was illegal in some areas.
> 
> Of course, certain laws like that can sometimes be worked around by bartering as well... although I wouldn't recommend or advise trying to flout the law!



I should have specified; illegal in the USA for most purposes.  I don't know your situation.  I know there is a massive 'raw milk' movement and I'm not against people drinking raw milk; but I've read about people being busted.  They're paying real fines and facing real jail time, so I thought I'd throw that warning out there.

http://articles.latimes.com/2011/aug/04/business/la-fi-milk-raid-20110804

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2011/apr/28/feds-sting-amish-farmer-selling-raw-milk-locally/


----------



## Indagator (Jan 7, 2012)

It's a good thing you mentioned that, as I'd hate to be responsible for somebody getting in any legal trouble!

Where I'm located at present it's not an issue - in fact the farm I buy the milk from (and the apiary as well) is a legitimate, taxpaying bona fide business. So not sure what the legality is elsewhere. 

For those who have read my advice; consult your legal advisor first!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 7, 2012)

If it isn't honey, is the government now going to mandate it be labeled "Honey flavored orangeish goo" or something?


----------



## Flea (Jan 8, 2012)

You mean ... there are still suckers in this world who think they're getting actual food?  :uhyeah:


----------



## mmartist (Jun 20, 2012)

I am not surprised. This is what you get when you involve big money in food making and cut corners. Although I am not a big fan of honey I do keep a jar or two at home. I buy them from the beekeeper himself and if you keep it in the right conditions the real honey doesn't spoil. I recently read an artikle about a jar of honey found in an Egyptian tomb, it had lost some of its qualities but it was still edible, this can make you think


----------



## Instructor (Jun 26, 2012)

I am a beekeeper and I produce local honey right from the hive.

Here are some pictures of me working with bees.

http://sweetjujuhoney.weebly.com/beekeeping-gallery.html


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 26, 2012)

mmartist said:


> I am not surprised. This is what you get when you involve big money in food making and cut corners. Although I am not a big fan of honey I do keep a jar or two at home. I buy them from the beekeeper himself and if you keep it in the right conditions the real honey doesn't spoil. I recently read an artikle about a jar of honey found in an Egyptian tomb, it had lost some of its qualities but it was still edible, this can make you think



Honey simply does not spoil, so the issue of "increasing shelf life" just doesn't makes sense.  Honey can crystalize over time, but if you put the jar into a pot of boiling water it will liquify again and is perfectly good.

I don't understand where antibiotics would come from, that could get into honey.  Bees are not fed antibiotics, I cannot imagine how one would even try to do that.

How does removing the pollen turn honey into "not honey?"

I think these issues kinda make the original article a little iffy, not sure if someone is trying to push an agenda and might be making some things up?


----------



## Instructor (Jun 26, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> Honey simply does not spoil, so the issue of "increasing shelf life" just doesn't makes sense.  Honey can crystalize over time, but if you put the jar into a pot of boiling water it will liquify again and is perfectly good.
> 
> I don't understand where antibiotics would come from, that could get into honey.  Bees are not fed antibiotics, I cannot imagine how one would even try to do that.
> 
> ...



Commercial Honey is sometimes filtered to remove some of the visible pollen.  It is still Honey.

Antibiotics and Miticides are sometimes added to the Beehive in order to fight a number of bee diseases and pests.  Many hobby keepers such as myself do not use them and prefer an organic approach.  Bee maladies such as nosema and varroa are completely harmless to humans.

Much of the honey you buy at the local Wal-Mart is imported from China.  Honey from China has been tested to show a lot of things that aren't honey such as beet sugar, high fructose corn syrup, and even lactose (milk stuff).  The Chinese keepers are selling the 'funny honey' cheaper than you can buy water per gallon in this country and trying to run american beekeepers like myself out of business.

It isn't working though because when you give people real honey strait from the hive they can taste it's superiority to the store bought stuff.  I can't keep the stuff in stock.  Locals buy it here just as fast as my bees can produce it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 26, 2012)

Instructor said:


> Commercial Honey is sometimes filtered to remove some of the visible pollen. It is still Honey.
> 
> Antibiotics and Miticides are sometimes added to the Beehive in order to fight a number of bee diseases and pests. Many hobby keepers such as myself do not use them and prefer an organic approach. Bee maladies such as nosema and varroa are completely harmless to humans.
> 
> ...



thanks, informative post.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 26, 2012)

No problem Michael.  The bottom line is it really is best to buy local honey if you can.  You will get a great product and help support your local economy, plus you just might make a friend.


----------



## Steve (Jun 26, 2012)

And you can't make mead from cheap honey.  Gives a man his halo, does mead.  

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve said:


> And you can't make mead from cheap honey.  Gives a man his halo, does mead.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2



mmmm Mead.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 26, 2012)

Instructor said:


> No problem Michael. The bottom line is it really is best to buy local honey if you can. You will get a great product and help support your local economy, plus you just might make a friend.



no argument there!


----------



## K-man (Jun 26, 2012)

Instructor said:


> I am a beekeeper and I produce local honey right from the hive.
> 
> Here are some pictures of me working with bees.
> 
> http://sweetjujuhoney.weebly.com/beekeeping-gallery.html


That is an awesome Gi!!!


----------



## Shuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Local honey *may* have an additional advantage; some say that eating honey produced by local bees may help to reduce allergic responses some have to local pollens and things floating around in the air. I can't say it's true, but there are some who believe this.



The problem with that theory is that the pollen that bees collect is sticky.  This makes it more likely to stick to the bees but it also makes it too heavy to float around in the air.  Allergies caused by wind blown pollen would be different pollen than that collected by bees.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 27, 2012)

We've been having problems with bees dying off, all types of bee from Bumble bees to solitary bees, there's a lot of work and research going on to help find ways to save the bees here. It's not just a case of saving the bees it's also to save the agricultural industry that relies on them.
http://www.bbka.org.uk/


----------



## Instructor (Jun 27, 2012)

I believe that the agricultural industry is part of the problem.  The large monoculture plantings and chemical dependency is really tough on bees who rely on biodiversity to thrive.  Systemic pesticide really has to go.  That stuff is bad, bad, bad.


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 8, 2012)

Instructor said:


> I believe that the agricultural industry is part of the problem.  The large monoculture plantings and chemical dependency is really tough on bees who rely on biodiversity to thrive.  Systemic pesticide really has to go.  That stuff is bad, bad, bad.




...But I'm sure it's great for us to be eating and breathing in.


----------

